# Altoona,PA-Tim-Big and Beaut. 6 year old



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17061052


Tim
Golden Retriever
Large Adult Male Dog Click to see
About Tim
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17061052
Hi my name is Tim. I am 6 yrs old and I came from a commercial kennel. I am in need of a new home and a family to love and care for me. I will need a little time to adjust but I will make a great companion for you.

Tim is up-to-date with routine shots.

My Contact InfoCentral PA Humane Society
Altoona, PA
814-942-5402
Tim

Central PA Humane Society
Altoona, PA
814-942-5402 
[email protected]

See more pets
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=PA187

*P.S. I AM EMAILING ROB's GR's and MyGoldenCharlie about Tim. Karen*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for Tim.
He is beautiful!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a sweet red boy. I hope he finds a great home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MyGoldenCharlie pm'd me and said they will call and check on Tim today-
I pray he can be rescued.
Thank you MyGoldenCharlie!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another pic of beautiful Tim*

Here is another pic of beautiful Tim.
I just heard this place is not so good, so I hope he can go to a rescue.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He's a nice looking boy.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen, Kim Sellers lives in the area of Altoona.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Thanks! Kim Sellers is the one who sent me the email about Tim!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any Word?*

Is there any word?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

GoldHeart is still trying to get a response from these folks about Tim. Have contacted them several times, they open today at 12:30, will be calling all day again today trying to talk to someone.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He's a happy handsome looking boy! Hope he can be on his way to a new life very soon! Thanks to all who are able to help him!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Finally was able to talk to someone about Tim yesterday. She said she had someone coming to see him. They are usually able to place goldens on their own. Found out there is another PB Golden there also, a young female, owner surrender that just came in. 

She said they will call us if we are needed.....


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Finally was able to talk to someone about Tim yesterday. She said she had someone coming to see him. They are usually able to place goldens on their own. Found out there is another PB Golden there also, a young female, owner surrender that just came in.
> 
> She said they will call us if we are needed.....


 
Ah, Faye, you and Goldheart are so AWESOME!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

So glad you were able to find something out about big Tim.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FAYE and Goldheart THANK YOU*

Faye and Goldheart you are ALL AWESOME.
Good to know they will call you if you are needed for either of the two Golden Rets. there!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Our president is heading to Altoona today to pick up the 1 yr old female, the shelter said she is really scared and would do better with rescue. 
Barb will also check on the status of Tim while she is there!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faye*

FAYE

Thank you so much-glad Goldenheart is getting the scared female and I hope that if Tim didn't get adopted they will let the President take him, too!!
Many times I've seen dogs that were adopted from shelters returned, so I always feel much better when a rescue takes the dog!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Update...Tim has been adopted!!
The female, "Belle" that we picked up at the same shelter this week is doing really well, she goes in to be spayed tomorrow and we have potential forever home lined up for her


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Love these happy updates! Big thanks to all who helped these dogs.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So happy for Tim and Belle. A big thank you to all!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MyGoldenCharlie

Thank you and your rescue for saving Bella and Thank You for your update!
So Happy that Time was adopted and that you have Bella in your rescue.
I will have to look at your site-sounds like she will be adopted quickly!!!

*Here is Bella:
http://www.goldheart.org/adopting/available.cfm
Bella (GH-662)*
Isabella, or Bella, is a beautiful female golden retriever who came to us about two weeks ago. We quickly realized that Bella needed to loose some weight. But despite her weight issues, Bella can be a pretty active dog. She enjoys walks and she loves swimming, whether that be in a baby pool, pond or even the ocean. Bella also likes to play fetch, and she always eagerly brings back the tennis ball so she can fetch it again. Playing with other dogs is another favorite pastime of Bella’s. She gets along great with both male and female dogs, but it is unknown how she gets along with cats or small children. Other favorite activities of Bella’s is to ride in cars with her head out of the window, lick hands, faces, and legs, and take care of her little stuffed polar bear. While Bella can be very active, overall Bella is calm and does enjoy her naps. Bella also brings out her lazy side through leaning. If you are standing and Bella comes up and sits next to you, you can be sure she intends to lean against you and take a rest. Something Bella does not like is being left alone. She likes to follow us around to make sure she is not alone, and at night her favorite place to sleep is on the bed. Bella is definitely a clingy dog, so much so that if someone leaves the house Bella often will sit by the door and whimper a little. Because of this Bella would be best suited in a household where she will not be left alone for extended periods of time each day. Other random facts about Bella are that she does well off leash and she won’t run away too far, she knows basic commands (sit, stay, come) and when you talk to her she will listen. When talking to Bella she smiles, cocks her head and looks intently at you as you talk to her. Bella’s health is just fine. The only concern we have with Bella is that she has a little trouble getting into and out of cars. This could very well be due to her weight issue, but the veterinarian cannot tell for sure if it’s a weight issue or hip problem unless an x-ray is conducted. We don’t think this should deter anyone from considering adopting Bella. She is a great dog and this September she will celebrate her 4th birthday. Bella has been wonderful for these few weeks that we have had her. We will miss her greatly, but we are sure that she will be a great addition to any family. If you have any questions, or would like to meet Bella, please e-mail Jennifer at [email protected].


----------

